# اجهزة ليزر للقاعات والمحلات ولافتتاحات والحفلات



## الغروووب (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاتة 
اخوانى الاعزاء نتقدم لكم بعرض 

مجموعة من الاجهزة الخاصة 
بالاحتفالات والافتتاحات وقاعات الافراح .

جميع الاجهزة من استيرادنا الخاص بجودة عالية 
ويوجد عليها ضمان سنة من تاريخ الشراء 
لايشمل قطع الغيار 

1/ ستي كلر ال اي دي 180 لمبة .
2/ بار ليد (باركان ) اسود 36 لمبة .
3/ المسرح المضئ مقاس 1متر فى 1متر ارتفاع 12 سم .
4/ كنترول DMX512.
5/ سكاي لايت كشاف 4000وات متحرك .
6/ بوستر سكاي روز 2500 وات متحرك .
7/ موفنج هد بيم 230 وات متحرك .
8/ موفنج هد لوقو 575 متحرك .
9/ مرش ورد الكبير مع ريموت كنترول .
10/ فقاعات الصابون مروحتين مع ريموت كنترول .
11/ كشاف العروسه او مسلط الضوء 1200 وات .
12/ دخان صغير 900 وات ودخان 1500 وات كبير .
13/ فلاش ابيض يشتغل بصوت بدون صوت .
14/ الكورة الكرستالة المضيئه مع ريموت مع سماعات ومدخل الفلاش .
15/ اجهزة ليزر اشكال والوان مختلفة ليزر ازرق واحمر واخضر.
16/ مساطر مضيئه خلف كوش العروسة عرض 1 متر .

جميع الاجهزه اعلاه للبيع والايجار حسب طلب الزبون 

والتوصيل لجميع مدن المملكه خاص بالبيع .

جميع الاجهزة عليها ضمان لمدة سنة لا يشمل قطع الغيار .

البيع باسعار الجملة 

للتواصل و الاستفسار 
جوال أو واتس اب

0509773775

التواصل مباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 





















































































​*


----------

